# My New Toys are arriving tomorrow - Hints and Tips gratefully received!



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Well after much reading on these (v. helpful) forums I have taken the plunge and I have a Rancilio Silvia (2009 model) and a Rocky Grinder to go with it being delivered tomorrow (I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!). These should be a step up from my old Gaggia Classic and imparticular on my Dualit Burr grinder. However, as I need to convince OH that I'm not ready for the loony bin just yetI need to make a half decent espresso pretty much straight out of the box. So does anybody have any hints and tips (eg grinder settings) they can offer, please?









Edit: I meant to ask does anyone know what diameter tamper I will need with the Silvia?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

58mm tamper required for the Rancilio

Enjoy your purchase

Go finer than your dualit will ever go.

There will be abundant pressure and more stable hot water now too.

Make sure you have some freah (5-15 days past roast) coffee to use

Enjoy (and pics please)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck. Hopefully Sandykt will be along soon with some advice. I wouldn't expect the first few drinks to be the best, but altering the grind and then testing should help you narrow in. Have a look on YouTube for the Seattle Coffee Gear videos.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Here I am!! So pleased you have ordered the Rancilio Silvia - I do not regret buying mine for one minute. I used to have the Dualit 75002 grinder but felt it did under-achieve somewhat. Don't expect perfection straightaway. Take your time when opening the box and read the manual first. There are loads of videos on You Tube, Rancilio own website and MyEspresso has a very good demonstration video too. You will be shocked at how powerful the steam wand is. Enjoy. If you have any concerns, I would be happy to try and help. Either start a thread so other's can pitch in or PM me.

Tamper size is 58mm as Glenn says. I also purchased some water filters for mine - just a personal preference.


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you all







I'm not expecting perfection - just something which doesn't end up in derision from OH's uneducated palate









I'll try and watch those videos but my internet is rubbish (0.4mb typically) as I have a problem atm which I'm struggling to get my ISP to resolve (whole different very boring long story I won't bore you with LOL).

I'll let you know how I get on and will try and post a pic or 2


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow. You'll have a good Easter weekend. Have you got your coffee beans lined up? You'll need an extra supply for dialling in and experimenting.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Have you got your coffee beans lined up? You'll need an extra supply for dialling in and experimenting.


Chew through a few practice beans, such as Costa









Best of luck and persevere.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Has it arrived yet?


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

It has indeed! It looks great - I'll post a pic in the setup forum in a minute









I have plenty of beans but its not taken me many attempts to start producing great espresso. 1st attempt - grinder set at 4, no coffee came through at all. 2nd attempt - grinder set at 20, coffee came through almost instantly. 3rd attempt - grinder set to 10, coffee took about 6s not much crema but decent flavour. 4th attempt - grinder set to 12, coffee took 4s and looked like a decent shot and tasted lovely.

I now have to work on my frothing technique as I'm not getting much foam at all before the milk is upto 70c - any suggestions?

But all in all a very promising start. I also can't believe the weight and general feel of quality that both pieces of equipment has. A significant improvement to what I had I think.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

With the milk, I release some steam into an empty jug (you will get water - throw away) repeat. Then place wand deep into milk, open steam valve, get milk swirling just under the milk line. See how you get on with that. Try using Cravendale milk as it foams really nice. Your jug will make a difference. Look at either Motta or Espro Toroid jug.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The Rancilio is very well built and should last a long time. I am very pleased with my set up.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I usually let my machine heat up for at least 30 minutes before making any coffee. Check out You Tube for hints on temperature surfing. Sounds scary but its not.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I let mine heat up for at least 30 seconds lol......as soon as i get home its on.....


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Can I not leave the machine on all the time? That's what I've always done with past machines so I can get coffee on demand.

I had another go this morning with the milk and had more success so I think I just need to practise!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The Rancilio is used by some small cafe owners so their machine will be on all day. When I have a day off work my machine is on most of the day - make sure you turn it off at night though. You will get there with the milk. Have a look on the internet, there are loads of informative videos on there. I'm off to have my morning coffee now!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you clarify - does it take 4s for the coffee to start to appear, or 4s for a full shot to be poured?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I know you've asked Samstan the question but on my Rancilio its 4s before the coffee appears. I then let the coffee flow, count to 20 in my head and switch off. The crema is excellent - even if I say so myself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There should be a delay before the coffee appears.

During this time the grounds in the basket are being soaked, expadning and pushing up against the shower screen.

When the water comes into the grouphead it then meets even resistance, flowing through the holes in the showerscreen into the puck and then into the portafilter spouts.

The delay time varies but is typically 3-5 seconds and can be affected by grind size and tamp pressure


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep as Sandykt said it takes 4s for the coffee to appear (and I then count to 25 and then turn off)


----------

